

1998-A band encoded a txt file on a VINYL record, with a secret message in ASCII - mactac
http://www.noisemademedoit.com/300bps-n-8-1/

======
joezydeco
_1988_. Big difference.

------
geon
The Swedish synth band Adolphson-Falk did something similar in 1984.

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhem.fyristorg.com%2Fandiex%2Faf%2Faf.html&act=url)

The sound contained Atari machine coed packed in a BASIC loader, that would
display the name of the album on top of a color cycling effect.

------
rhizome
Great, now reverse engineer this one:

<http://www.discogs.com/UBSB-Traceroute/release/95703>

:)

